# Pic of one of our guys "Salting"



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

lol, that's funny


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats how they have to wait in line. You cant all face forward with those pointy things around.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

How come he's the only one without a salt shaker?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> How come he's the only one without a salt shaker?


You didn't notice he's white?....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> You didn't notice he's white?....


I'm color blind.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> How come he's the only one without a salt shaker?


 He does.............The others are pepper.:jester::laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> He does.............The others are pepper.:jester::laughing:


Now I get it; salt and pecker shakers.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

And you get after me for my signature????:blink:

Something about a pot and kettle comes to mind here jack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> And you get after me for my signature????:blink:
> 
> Something about a pot and kettle comes to mind here jack.



Yea... it's _manners_, not _manors_.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> And you get after me for my signature????:blink:
> 
> Something about a pot and kettle comes to mind here jack.


 Who are you directing that too?


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry guys should have been more direct....directed to jrannis...about my BOHIA!!! thread up top......seems kinda hypocritical to me......:whistling2:


FOR THE RECORD....I find this to be funny stuff as well!!!!:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Sorry guys should have been more direct....directed to jrannis...about my BOHIA!!! thread up top......seems kinda hypocritical to me......:whistling2:
> 
> 
> FOR THE RECORD....I find this to be funny stuff as well!!!!:laughing:


 I see absolutely nothing wrong with your signature.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Merit shop photography studio?

The look on the 3rd guy from the lefts face is priceless.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Merit shop photography studio?
> 
> The look on the 3rd guy from the lefts face is priceless.


I think he is amazed at the giant that forgot to bring his blow-gun.....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Watch chu taulkin' bout wite mahn?????


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Those wooden jimmy hats sure look like they could be painfull if you run into something. Can you imagine trying to play basketball with something like that on!


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

It's like the NBA.....but reversed.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Those wooden jimmy hats sure look like they could be painfull if you run into something. Can you imagine trying to play basketball with something like that on!



They're called _koteka_s.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

This one is easy. You can tell which one is salting. He is the tallest one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> They're called _koteka_s.


 It kind of worry's me that you knew this. :laughing:
Do they have kotekatitos for winter?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Always kinda wondered how they maintain their "altitude" with those _koteka_s? 
:whistling2:




Ahhh! 

RUN!


:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I gots ta get me sum of dose kotekas. Is dat why dey call yew "TOOL"????


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, they actually have those things for sale on eBay.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Dose kotekas dew a number on your teefers as well........


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll take it all, bring on da kotekas! You ain't seen nothing yet.....


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Itz all good. Straight up. Dose kotekas be listed yo'.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Gots da' peppa????? Sawl goohd........


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Badger Bob said:


> Thats me on the far right


 
You look disgruntled. Your kotekas gone limp???


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Badger Bob said:


> Notice my above average erection :thumbsup:


 
I was too embarresed to bring up the subject, but now that you mention it, I can't think straight. Bring yo azz over here boy!!!!!!












Ewe wantz sum bootie?????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Weez dew have sum hope in dis werldd. Its onlee going to get betta from hear on out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

"Wooden jimmy hats....." holy crap that had me rolling :laughing::laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And why not a Koteka hanging light fixture?

http://lain-lain.iklanmax.com/2010/03/01/koteka-hanging-lamp-resin-2.html










.


----------

